# Isaiah Thomas' new coaching scheme



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

...
he's putting in place a new offensive system that he thinks will put him up there with the other great coaches in the league. 

Thomas calls it the Quick Offense, and it incorporates three of the most successful offenses in the game's history: the Triangle, developed by Tex Winter and which Phil Jackson implemented with the Bulls and Lakers; the high post "shuffle cut" system that John Wooden used at UCLA; and Bob Knight's motion offense, in which Thomas played at Indiana University. 

"I tried to combine those three schools of thought and fit an offense around the talent we have," Thomas told the Indianapolis Star. The offense is a major reversal from the one-on-one play that has come to dominate the league. 

"This is an offense that makes you have to play with your teammates," Thomas said. "When you don't, you look bad. It requires a lot of trust of your teammates. Trust is the key to everything. You need your teammate to help you get a basket." 

Thomas says he's trying to break free from the NBA traditions that hold the rest of the NBA captive. "I want to win," he said. "I'm going to do whatever I have to do. If we're going to continue to act like the rest of the league, then the Lakers are going to keep kicking our a--. You can't come back with the same game and expect to beat those guys. And when I say those guys, I mean their [coaching] braintrust. They have about 200 years of basketball knowledge on their bench. They've seen it all, done it all, and have invented a lot of stuff we're trying to beat them with. I'm going to say it again: They invented the stuff we're trying to beat them with. How are you going to beat them? 
...

Is is just me or does this sound very, very ludicrous?


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

It sound like a flop to me, if this offensive system doesn't work how long till he gets the ax.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It should be interesting, but what I don't think he realizes is that if it works, half the league will pick up parts of it in a month, the day after it hits sports center, some players see a nice move or two, it will come to play in practice. Yes perhaps he invented it, but there are always ways to improve inventions...

-Petey


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

Where did you find this article?.. 

I would be very interested to see how this works...


----------

